# Bad! Bad! Bad!



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been going on now for so long about my stash reducing, about how I don't buy yarn unless it's for something specific, etc., etc.

But...I couldn't resist this! I ordered it on a whim and now I have to figure out what to do with it! I think I'll be good if I can have a pattern in hand by the time that it gets here. 

It's a wool/nylon blend 400m/440y....what do you all think? I'm thinking something shawl-y.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I see a wingspan shawl in it but you would probably have to order more yarn....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a great addition to your shawl collection or a deep cowl that can also be pulled over your head to wear as a hood


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Its lovely yarn color. Enjoy.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Wonderful suggestions! I'm such a goober for rainbow colors. I guess that's what I get for being an old hippie.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay, so I went into ravelry to do an advanced search. Here's what I've come up with...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pour-edith

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/3s-shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/classic-triangle-with-eyelets-and-old-shale-lace


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think every one of them would look great in that yarn (yummy colors and looks so soft) but I'm sure there are at least 100+ more on Ravelry, etc. that would look equally as good. Oh, what fun to pick out a pattern and get started---keep us posted. I really want to see the way the color ways work out. I don't need any more yarn, but that one is very tempting -- where did you find it?


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think every one of them would look great in that yarn (yummy colors and looks so soft) but I'm sure there are at least 100+ more on Ravelry, etc. that would look equally as good. Oh, what fun to pick out a pattern and get started---keep us posted. I really want to see the way the color ways work out. I don't need any more yarn, but that one is very tempting -- where did you find it?


It is gorgeous, isn't it? I found it on amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0096T96HO/ref=pe_175190_21431760_3p_M3T1_ST1_dp_1

I was looking specifically for orange sock yarn (which I did find btw) and this popped up in the search.


----------



## kacki (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful yarn. There are a lot of free patterns for cowls and neck warmers on Tipnut.com. Hope you find something to your liking. Happy knitting!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

To me it screams socks!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> To me it screams socks!


I thought about socks, but I did order more sock yarn AND I have several pairs that look similar AND there's this whole shawlette kick that I'm on right now to be considered too!

Decisions! Decisions!


----------



## Chrisanna (Jan 1, 2013)

What Beautiful colors !!!!!! It would make an awesome scarf !!!
I have been knitting some scarves with variegated yarns in a very simple pattern and they look awesome. With an even number of stitches, just knit 2, pearl 2 for 2 rows, then pearl 2 , knit 2 for 2 rows and repeat. It's very pretty with the variegated yarns !


----------



## marshanky (Dec 16, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> Wonderful suggestions! I'm such a goober for rainbow colors. I guess that's what I get for being an old hippie.


Yea for old hippies! and rainbows! That yarn is absolutely fantastic. I see a shawl for something so beautiful. A cowl would concentrate all that color in too small a space. Oh well. IMHO. Laughing


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

oh my word! I have to know what yarn that is and what color so when I can buy yarn I will know what to buy!!!!!

OH MY WORD!!!!!what beautiful colors!!!!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey, Old Hippie - What brand and colorway is the yarn? It's gorgeous and I've been looking for something to knit up a scarf for a friend's Feb 10th birthday!

-another Old Hippie


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

eileenk said:


> oh my word! I have to know what yarn that is and what color so when I can buy yarn I will know what to buy!!!!!
> 
> OH MY WORD!!!!!what beautiful colors!!!!


I know, right?!

Scroll up a few messages...I posted the link to amazon. That particular seller has two of these left, I think, but you can at least get the info to find it elsewhere.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> Hey, Old Hippie - What brand and colorway is the yarn? It's gorgeous and I've been looking for something to knit up a scarf for a friend's Feb 10th birthday!
> 
> -another Old Hippie


Always great to meet another old hippie! The name is...

Lang Mille Sock and Lace - Color: 66 - Fuchsia-Red-Orange-Teal-Green

Here's the link to the amazon shop

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0096T96HO/ref=pe_175190_21431760_3p_M3T1_ST1_dp_1


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Gosh! What stunning colours!! Not sure what to suggest to make, think I would just sit and admire it. :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

If there's any voting on which pattern whose links you posted, I vote for the 3S Shawl. That one would be perfect for a self-striping yarn such as yours, and has enough yarnovers to make it interesting. The yarn striping and the rows of yarnovers would be complementary, unlike if the yarnovers created designs that would fight with the striping. I really think the result with your yarn would be stunning. The other shawls to my way of thinking/feeling, are "ho-hum" in comparison.

BTW, I have that 3S Shawl pattern saved! LOVE IT! :thumbup:

PS: You're not "bad". You have excellent taste! (A different emphasis here.)


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

IMHO is doesn't mater what you make out of it as it is just gorgeous! Please post a progress pictorial for all of us to enjoy!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Suo said:


> IMHO is doesn't mater what you make out of it as it is just gorgeous! Please post a progress pictorial for all of us to enjoy!


Yes please!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I see a shawl!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> If there's any voting on which pattern whose links you posted, I vote for the 3S Shawl. That one would be perfect for a self-striping yarn such as yours, and has enough yarnovers to make it interesting. The yarn striping and the rows of yarnovers would be complementary, unlike if the yarnovers created designs that would fight with the striping. I really think the result with your yarn would be stunning. The other shawls to my way of thinking/feeling, are "ho-hum" in comparison.
> 
> BTW, I have that 3S Shawl pattern saved! LOVE IT! :thumbup:
> 
> PS: You're not "bad". You have excellent taste! (A different emphasis here.)


I'm really liking the 3S pattern too and am leaning towards that.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > If there's any voting on which pattern whose links you posted, I vote for the 3S Shawl. That one would be perfect for a self-striping yarn such as yours, and has enough yarnovers to make it interesting. The yarn striping and the rows of yarnovers would be complementary, unlike if the yarnovers created designs that would fight with the striping. I really think the result with your yarn would be stunning. The other shawls to my way of thinking/feeling, are "ho-hum" in comparison.
> ...


AuntKnitty, I am so drooling over the thought of your yarn and this pattern, that I may just use some self-striping sock yarn I already have -- or following your excellent taste, get some other yarn. :roll: :lol:


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> AuntKnitty, I am so drooling over the thought of your yarn and this pattern, that I may just use some self-striping sock yarn I already have -- or following your excellent taste, get some other yarn. :roll: :lol:


 :thumbup: I think I may have earned my P.B.I. badge for the day! (Professional Bad Influence). I do hope this yarn gets here in the next day or so or I'm going to have to break out some other self-striping yarn to start the 3S in anticipation!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > AuntKnitty, I am so drooling over the thought of your yarn and this pattern, that I may just use some self-striping sock yarn I already have -- or following your excellent taste, get some other yarn. :roll: :lol:
> ...


Yes, you've earned that badge!!! I'm in the middle of an Estonian Lace shawl right now and dare not stop! So, I'm just going to have to line the 3S Shawl up after this one! What an agony! (However, I wonder how well this pattern would work with lace weight yarn??? I really like that Zauerball lace sock yarn, and such wonderful choices in colors! :mrgreen: )


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

The 3S is written for a light fingering/3 ply yarn, so I don't know why it wouldn't work.

omg...I have another lace weight yarn in purples, greens, yellows and blues that would be FAB-U-LOUS for this!! I guess I'm not waiting for my yarn to be delivered to cast on for this pattern. :lol:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> The 3S is written for a light fingering/3 ply yarn, so I don't know why it wouldn't work.
> 
> omg...I have another lace weight yarn in purples, greens, yellows and blues that would be FAB-U-LOUS for this!! I guess I'm not waiting for my yarn to be delivered to cast on for this pattern. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That is beautitful, love bright colors. Anything you make will be beautiful. I have been promising myself not to buy more yarn until I use alot of my stash. Well, maybe I could just buy one more thing?


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

The yarn knits up well but BEWARE I used 2 skeins for a shawl and had multiple knots in both skeins. It is very nice yarn and the colors are great but the knots were a pain!


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > To me it screams socks!
> ...


I love the 3S shawl! It would be so pretty in your yarn.
Edit I just read page 2. So happy you like 3S too :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I can see some of the multie colored shawls or ponchos that are on ravelry.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I picked up something similiar on clearance and will be using it as the top and bottom of a bee stitch blanket sone on 7mm needles with 150 stitches - more than wide enough for my lonely single bed.

good luck with whatever you do.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> Okay, so I went into ravelry to do an advanced search. Here's what I've come up with...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pour-edith
> 
> ...


The 3s - it is stunning


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> To me it screams socks!


Me too, I have just bought two lots of yarn that are variegated, in different colour ways & they are going to be a sock & mitt/glove set


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I love it too. It says to me dessert.


----------



## Wannabe knitter (Aug 1, 2012)

When I buy a yarn that I fall in love with and don't have a project in mind, I always do a yarn search on Ravelry to see what other people have made with the same yarn. Wow, there are 489 projects made wit this yarn. It really knits up beautifully. It would make a beautiful double knit scarf.


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

Just had a look on Amazon, there are some lovely colours available but if that's the price for just one 100g ball it's quite expensive, very nice though.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Ooohhh I love the colors!!!! What ever you decide to make please post.


----------



## Joanann (Dec 15, 2012)

My favourite is Dinner in the Eiffel Tower - a shawl by Jessie Dodington of Multicraftual designs.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> I've been going on now for so long about my stash reducing, about how I don't buy yarn unless it's for something specific, etc., etc.
> 
> But...I couldn't resist this! I ordered it on a whim and now I have to figure out what to do with it! I think I'll be good if I can have a pattern in hand by the time that it gets here.
> 
> It's a wool/nylon blend 400m/440y....what do you all think? I'm thinking something shawl-y.


I see socks. Beautiful.


----------



## LaurieK (Jul 13, 2011)

How about an afghan?


----------



## bowers (Aug 21, 2012)

Make an entrelac scarf or cowl, it will be beautiful with the painted yarn!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I think it would make a very nice vest or shawl


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm pulled to the 3S shawl.


----------



## oakwoman (Jul 27, 2011)

3S Shawl is my vote.


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

It's a beautiful yarn - but I find that with a lot of colors, the pattern gets lost. Maybe a simple pattern is all you need. Have fun!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely a Wingspan!


----------



## chartenhoeve (Nov 17, 2012)

Absolutely


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I really liked the 3S shawl from Ravelry for this yarn. I think the simplicity of the pattern will show off the colors really well while giving it visible texture.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm leaning toward the 3S also. I usually don't like things like that but now I want one to wear tonight to a banquet I am going to. Don't think with my schedule I will be able to do it in a day. I even might have the yarn to do it with!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the 3S shawl pattern. It reminds me of some of Stephen West's scarf designs. I have a couple of his (purchased) patterns which would be stunning in your yarn. Only one skein---that's not bad, bad, bad!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I sent my post on 3S before reading any of the other posts. What a fun surprise to see that so many of us gave what looks like a concensus here on Ravelry's 3S.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, no-another yarn source! I never thought of looking at Amazon for yarn!


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

The colors are fantastic! I looked at your Ravelry picks and like the second one! Great find!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Gorgeous colours in your yarn I think it would be a shame to make a scarf as you would only use it for a few months of the year.


----------



## chasse52 (Jan 11, 2013)

Would this yarn work well as a tote?


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

I also see socks.... a lot of socks.


Bobglory said:


> To me it screams socks!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, wow, wow! Our taste is just the same. I've bookmarked your shawl suggestions for later. I can't wait to see the results. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I see thet you live iun N. E. Iowa. I just visited my brother and his wife there in Decorah over Christmas. Love that little town, but have never been there in winter before. It was cold, but I had a great time visitng the museam and some of the small shops there. I raise alpacas, so am always curious as to what people create with different yarns/fibners. Got lots of good ideas.


----------



## Mrsalwaysright (Jan 2, 2013)

Good good good. That's gorgeous. A scarf in the fan and feather pattern. K


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I see thet you live iun N. E. Iowa. I just visited my brother and his wife there in Decorah over Christmas. Love that little town, but have never been there in winter before. It was cold, but I had a great time visitng the museam and some of the small shops there. I raise alpacas, so am always curious as to what people create with different yarns/fibners. Got lots of good ideas. Love the colors in your yarn. I also am learning to dye my fiber and am experimenting with different colors.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I see thet you live iun N. E. Iowa. I just visited my brother and his wife there in Decorah over Christmas. Love that little town, but have never been there in winter before. It was cold, but I had a great time visitng the museam and some of the small shops there. I raise alpacas, so am always curious as to what people create with different yarns/fibners. Got lots of good ideas. Love the colors in your yarn. I also am learning to dye my fiber and am experimenting with different colors.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I vote for the second link!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

shawl


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Love the yarn. I could see a cowl that pulls up to be a hood and neck warmer. Also, with enough of the yarn I personally would want a neck down turtleneck sweater.

Enjoy whatever you decide to make.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

did you look for Stevieland's shawls, they are gorgeous and they are also on ravelry


----------



## Pigmini (Dec 5, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/classic-triangle-with-eyelets-and-old-shale-lace


Ok... as one hippie to another... this one!!! LOL Now to go grab some wool.... :lol: :roll:


----------



## Pigmini (Dec 5, 2012)

Boo.... not available in UK!!!


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

Socks or mittns or fingerless long gloves are the items I see


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

WAIT STOP HOLD EVERYTHING....Hi, Old Hippy..(me too, joined the establishment, but never far from my "roots") ....anyway, before I looked at your 3 choices, "Ecken & Kanten" also a shawlette/scarf jumped out at me. It is an inexpensive buy on Ravelry, fun and fast construction. I made one using Mini Mochi. At the end, you have made 4 connecting triangles, with stripes running on different angles. It is fun and fabulous. It is another one of those "You MADE that?" shawls, and helps you to step out of the box of our beloved, but more conventional shawls. Your yarn is perfect for it...long repeats! And whatever bit you also bit me...I am on a shawl binge for months now...also purging my stash (2013 resolution) and learning lace and now charts. Now that being said, if I had to choose one of your picks, I'd do the 3S as well...show us your finished work!


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

The yarn is beautiful. Thank you for the link, I went to Amazon and put it on my wish list. Could you tell me if the yarn is soft? I would like to order it to make my mom a neckwarmer but so many of the yarns are too scratchy to use for her.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous! Whatever you make I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Jan J (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful year. It reminds me of the Lion Brand Amazing which I've purchased for the mitered square afghan on their website. Can't wait to get started!


----------



## Jmklous (Jul 16, 2012)

Oy one left I saw and its 20


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> Wonderful suggestions! I'm such a goober for rainbow colors. I guess that's what I get for being an old hippie.


 Aren't we all!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Lovely yarn. I like all of the shawl patterns you picked, but the first 2 in particular.


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

I LOVE the 3S shawl!


AuntKnitty said:


> Okay, so I went into ravelry to do an advanced search. Here's what I've come up with...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pour-edith
> 
> ...


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't have resisted this either..it's gorgeous! I, too, was born in the hippie era and don't listen to anyone who says I can't wear bright colours because I am older...Enjoy it whatever you make!!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Twould be a great sherbet for my afternoon snack!


----------



## louskou (May 15, 2012)

I have used this yarn and paid slightly more for it which is interesting since it is a Swiss company. I frogged my original project as lace patterns are lost. Finally I made a wingspan and, although I still wasn't crazy about how the colours knit up, my daughter loved it and wears it often. The one skein just, just made it. Enjoy and happy knitting.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> Okay, so I went into ravelry to do an advanced search. Here's what I've come up with...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pour-edith
> 
> ...


They're all lovely, personally I love the #S Shawl.
All in all, I don't think it will matter what you choose, the yarn is yummy and the colours will be great on you.


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

I think that 3S shawl would be my pick...I can just visualize it... :thumbup:


----------



## babydelights (Mar 19, 2011)

Would love to see what ever you deside to knit with this lovely yarn xx


----------



## PaulaP (Nov 12, 2012)

I suggest the 3s shawl because a lot of it will show, you can wear it with many things, you can wear it many ways, it is compact enough to take in your bag or tie it on your bag, it will show off the yarn without the pattern taking away from it. A hippie or fashion forward diva can wear it. I am sure it will make up well in ever so many patterns but of the ones you provided, I vote for this one.


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful yarn! I didn't know you could buy yarn through Amazon - now I have yet another source to look at and drool over the yarn. Good luck with whatever project you choose and don't forget to post a picture of it when you're finished!


----------



## knitcrazymomof6 (Feb 9, 2011)

The Boneyard shawl looks really pretty with multicolored yarn. I just finished one with plymouth Gina yarn very pretty. You can find the pattern on Ravelry.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the yarn. The 3S shawl is my choice, too.

Although I belong to Ravelry, I don't know how to find other patterns with that yarn. Do I just look up sock yarn patterns?
Thanks~


----------



## meemaw (Jul 27, 2012)

Love the colors in your yarn - have always loved variegated yarn - but I have found that the less lacey the pattern ,the better all the colors look -- the pattern that Chrisanna posted would be great!! Another shawl pattern I did in variegated is worked like the sugar and cream dish rags -- cast on 3 , knit 2 ,yo, knit 1 --turn , k2, yo, knit to end of row -- repeat until you reach the desired size of the triangle shawl -- found this pattern in one of Debbie Macomber Blossom Street books -it was called a prayer shawl and it really shows off a lot of colors nicely. Sorry to be so wordy!!!!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Shaw definitely

Who could resist those beautiful colors!


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Okay, so I went into ravelry to do an advanced search. Here's what I've come up with...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pour-edith
> 
> ...


Did you look at Eli-Duett by Sue Berg. very pretty too, didn't so much like your third choice too solid a fabric created.


----------



## Imogen49 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have knitted the second pattern (3S Shawl) in some hand dyed 4-ply cashmere (bought at Knit and Needlepoint, Boston MA) in very similar colours to your photo, and it is GORGEOUS! I am a great fan of simple patterns showing off a great yarn. Have fun!


----------



## maystamps (Dec 6, 2011)

I see it as a shawl done using the color affection pattern. Available from Raverly.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, yes, you are BAD. I was in Michael's yesterday and, probably for the first time ever, did not buy any yarn. However, had I seen what you just bought, well. . . I would have been BAD. (I'm also an old hippie-type who can't resist rainbow colors. Drives me crazy that my teen-age granddaughter is afraid of color -- she mostly wears the old traditional neutrals.) oh well, I'm happy for you that you bought the yarn -- and as someone mentioned, you may have to buy more. . . .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I've been going on now for so long about my stash reducing, about how I don't buy yarn unless it's for something specific, etc., etc.
> 
> But...I couldn't resist this! I ordered it on a whim and now I have to figure out what to do with it! I think I'll be good if I can have a pattern in hand by the time that it gets here.
> 
> It's a wool/nylon blend 400m/440y....what do you all think? I'm thinking something shawl-y.


It's so pretty. Who could resist a picture like that?


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

love the colours nice pair of gloves


----------



## cheyenne620 (Apr 17, 2012)

I looked at the shawls you had listed and I liked this one the best. Classic Triangle with eyelets and old shale lace and I love the colors of the yarn. Enjoy!


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Of the 3 you had links to I like the 3S...but wingspan is a good idea too.

Old Hippies rock!!


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> Okay, so I went into ravelry to do an advanced search. Here's what I've come up with...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pour-edith
> 
> ...


I'm not exactly a shawl fan, but my vote is for the 3s-shawl, mostly b/c how it is worn. Colors should be fantastic! Can't wait to see your finished choice.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

The question is... What would you wear....socks or shawl. You have to be committed because anyone who sees your finished product will snag it. It has to be something YOU can't live without


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

I vote for the 3S Shawl, I really like the looks of that, might have to try it too. Also, it's the right amount of yarn for it too. As far as the "Old Hippie" geez, you don't look very old in your picture. Guess it depends what age you deem is an OLD hippie! : )


----------



## montricot (Jan 12, 2013)

Oooh, yum!
I would wind it and knit it double from both ends on size 11 needles, into a spectacular Mobius. It would be both warm and gorgeous!
Anna


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

This is one I am making now. It's going well and I, too, am using a rainbow (old hippie) yarn.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/casu-cowl


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Wonderful suggestions! I'm such a goober for rainbow colors. I guess that's what I get for being an old hippie.


Move over goober, I am the same way!!!! Glad for the company. I have some yarn like that - it is Lion Brand Amazing.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

AuntKitty, I'm in LOVE with the second link you posted!!!


----------



## knit-n-quilt (Jan 1, 2013)

what i think is that is is fantastically beautiful! and coming from another old hippie...multipurpose shawl-wrap-scarf lacy --go for it


----------



## brenK (Dec 25, 2011)

I just have to throw my two cents into this...how about a möbius cowl? It could give you the drape of a shawl, and you could most likely get more use out of it...may only take one or two skeins? Love the colors btw!


----------



## nanarainbow (Jan 12, 2013)

When you create something with this type of yard combination does it always come out striated in the finished product?


----------



## nanarainbow (Jan 12, 2013)

I think you should knit a giant circle that comes out looking like the photo you posted, mount it, and hang it on the wall.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I am nOT a shawl mker at all, AT ALL AT ALL, bUT this 3 s one really intrigues me and I would wear it even tho I am usually in sweat shirts.
{ give them class?}


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

What about using it for a border or a collar on a vest or a cardigan: it would certainly give a plain color piece of clothing a very vibrant splash! It looks beautiful and deserves being shown off!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

wELL, I guess I have to through in my 3 cents worth. Due to inflation it is no longer worth 2 cents. I am not a garter stitch person so that leaves out your top one. I think the 3rd one, which is a juxtopostion from the yarn as it is somewhat "quaint" looking and the yarn speaks out to you would be best.
Back to sex, drugs, rock n' roll.


----------



## Willowpattern (Jul 16, 2011)

I did a potato chip scarf in very similar colours and it came out really nicely.


----------



## Jcaywood (Jun 24, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> Okay, so I went into ravelry to do an advanced search. Here's what I've come up with...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pour-edith
> 
> ...


I especially like the 3S for it. IT would make a beautiful cowl or scarf as well. How much of it did you order? I love the colors.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

The 3S pattern is my favorite. Although all three patterns is very pretty.


----------



## Jayladd (Jan 13, 2013)

How about something cowiey. Maybe add a few buttons to jazz it up?!


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

AuntKnitty said:


> Okay, so I went into ravelry to do an advanced search. Here's what I've come up with...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pour-edith
> 
> ...


I like the middle one. I seam to be more classic. Lovely yarn...makes me drool.


----------



## lw54n10 (Sep 10, 2012)

I just made a vow to reduce my stash for this year and even started a club to help me do so. But I went out anyway and bought yarn!!Bad, bad me! Maybe, I was celebrating that I came up with the idea to reduce my stash when I bought the new yarn?I don't know. There's worse ways to falling off the wagon, I suppose. But, I love your colors! I hope you do find something to work on and show us the results! Good luck to reducing your stash and for rewarding yourself for the idea.


----------



## balston (May 28, 2011)

Good! Good! Good!
I see a pair of gloves, beret/tam and a scarf. Such wonderful colors.


----------



## BetUcan (Sep 12, 2012)

I love the colors. Not enough for an afghan, but it would be beautiful.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

love the colours


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

How about the Victorian lace poncho I'm knitting? That's beautiful yarn!


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Forget about your stash. Who could resist this rainbow of colour.

Wonderful


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

dachsmom said:


> The yarn knits up well but BEWARE I used 2 skeins for a shawl and had multiple knots in both skeins. It is very nice yarn and the colors are great but the knots were a pain!


Oh, that's too bad...but at least I'm forewarned! Were the joins at least in the color sequence? I love knitting with Noro yarn, but don't often because the knots are almost always out of sequence and that irks me.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Wannabe knitter said:


> When I buy a yarn that I fall in love with and don't have a project in mind, I always do a yarn search on Ravelry to see what other people have made with the same yarn. Wow, there are 489 projects made wit this yarn. It really knits up beautifully. It would make a beautiful double knit scarf.


See? This is why I adore KP! I never think to search by yarn, I just go to the search and tick all the categories! This would be so much easier.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Love the yarn color


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

brendurham said:


> Just had a look on Amazon, there are some lovely colours available but if that's the price for just one 100g ball it's quite expensive, very nice though.


That was my first thought too, but I had a gift certificate from work for Christmas, so I was looking for a little splurge!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> Okay, so I went into ravelry to do an advanced search. Here's what I've come up with...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pour-edith
> 
> ...


Lovely colors. I'm making this shawl in red and it's turning out really pretty and it's simple and free on Ravelry. It says the picture is unavailable but if you download the pattern you can see what it looks like.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunshine-13


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Joanann said:


> My favourite is Dinner in the Eiffel Tower - a shawl by Jessie Dodington of Multicraftual designs.


I'm so glad that you posted that Joanann! It's so pretty and yes, I downloaded that too. Maybe in that lovely grey kid mohair that i still have lots of....*thinking, thinking, thinking*


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I think the colores are gorgeous but I wouldn't make anything lacy out of it because you wouldn't be able to see the pattern.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Tanglewoodfarm said:


> I see thet you live iun N. E. Iowa. I just visited my brother and his wife there in Decorah over Christmas. Love that little town, but have never been there in winter before. It was cold, but I had a great time visitng the museam and some of the small shops there. I raise alpacas, so am always curious as to what people create with different yarns/fibners. Got lots of good ideas.


I love Decorah! I visited there lots over the years and had good friends who lived there. Winters here in Iowa are not to be envied but this year hasn't been SO bad.

Do you have sell your alpaca yarn? Do you have a website? I must confess...I've yet to knit any alpaca. What am I missing and do I need another splurge?? I've met a couple of alpacas that I really liked...they were very sweet animals.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

All three of those patterns would be beautiful... I like the first the best though... Good luck and keep us updated..


----------



## PamCT (Jan 1, 2013)

Entrelac (spelling?) scarf. I have done it with wool like that --- they are beautiful.


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

Very nice! Please remember to post pictures when you use it!


----------



## puffinluv (Jan 25, 2011)

Who cares what you do with it- it's beautiful! just look at it


----------



## Kaffee Tante (Jan 13, 2012)

Gorgeous yarn. And thanks to your links I now have downloaded the 3S Shawl Pattern - another thing to add to my to do list. LOL


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> dachsmom said:
> 
> 
> > The yarn knits up well but BEWARE I used 2 skeins for a shawl and had multiple knots in both skeins. It is very nice yarn and the colors are great but the knots were a pain!
> ...


They were not in sequence which ticked me off. I was making a shawl and sometimes it was really inconvenient. I ended up winding it so I could find the knots and be prepared. I loved the yarn and it is very soft, but I thought it was ridiculous that there were that many knots. I contacted the company and they offered for me to send it back but I had already knitted my shawl. They sent me a pattern book for my trouble. I don't mean to give the wrong impression, I loved the yarn but I would definitely rewind it before I used it just to make sure. I had a different colorway so maybe was just my bad luck. It knits up so pretty. I have to block mine and then I will post a pic.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

That is gorgeous! Show us what you decide. Enjoy!
pj stitches!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> brendurham said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a look on Amazon, there are some lovely colours available but if that's the price for just one 100g ball it's quite expensive, very nice though.
> ...


$20 is apparently the going price for this yarn. That's what it was at my LYS too.


----------



## Swarff (Aug 17, 2012)

I love the colours, that's what attracts me to yarn as well. On RKM I believe they are having a sale of King Cole Riot, which has some lovely colours as well...I also like Yarn paradise and some of their yarn in striped patterns...

I too look forward to seeing how you use this...


----------



## Dancer13 (Nov 11, 2012)

I would haVE DONE THE SAME THING. i OFTEN BUY YARN i FALL IN LOVBE WITH AND THEN TRY TO FIND A PATTERN.


----------



## Glendasue (Apr 29, 2011)

I bought something like that called Indian Summer - Montana wool or something and I made a entrelac cowl for my daughter and it turned out gorgeous. I don't have a picture though.


----------



## Glendasue (Apr 29, 2011)

I bought something like that called Indian Summer - Montana wool or something and I made a entrelac cowl for my daughter and it turned out gorgeous. I don't have a picture though.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

It would make a beee-utiful wingspan!


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I've been going on now for so long about my stash reducing, about how I don't buy yarn unless it's for something specific, etc., etc.
> 
> But...I couldn't resist this! I ordered it on a whim and now I have to figure out what to do with it! I think I'll be good if I can have a pattern in hand by the time that it gets here.
> 
> It's a wool/nylon blend 400m/440y....what do you all think? I'm thinking something shawl-y.


Who could resist that yarn?


----------



## mwyatt6370 (Dec 28, 2012)

I would make fingerless gloves with a matching scarf. How warm is that. Right now it is cold out here in Oklahoma and I believe I could use some good looking yarn on me.


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

I totally love the colors and had to just buy one...yes IAM ADDICTED TOO and cant wait to make the 3S shawl!!! I loved that pattern and with that color!!it will be my first shawl and IAM so excited!!! I will be in the hopspital and rehab for the entire month of march so this will be a great take along to work on!!!Thank You so much for your post this morning!! as IT filled what I needed!!!!


----------



## mollybear57 (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh my gosh that is beautiful.
I can totaly understand why you had to have that.
I think something light and feathery, yes like a shawl.
I know about downsizing your stash. I live in apt. and moved from a large house and I had to rent a small storage unit here at the apts. to get my yarn stash close at hand, and what did I do, went out and bought four new skeins of yarn the other day because I couldn't resist them.
I know I can't take it with me when I go but someone will be happy when I do so they can get their hands on my STASH!
Molly


----------



## mwyatt6370 (Dec 28, 2012)

let us know what you decided to make out of that yarn and whether it is knit , crochet or whatever...any thing you make out of that will be beautiful.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I love the S3 shawl.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

linzers said:


> WAIT STOP HOLD EVERYTHING....Hi, Old Hippy..(me too, joined the establishment, but never far from my "roots") ....anyway, before I looked at your 3 choices, "Ecken & Kanten" also a shawlette/scarf jumped out at me. It is an inexpensive buy on Ravelry, fun and fast construction. I made one using Mini Mochi. At the end, you have made 4 connecting triangles, with stripes running on different angles. It is fun and fabulous. It is another one of those "You MADE that?" shawls, and helps you to step out of the box of our beloved, but more conventional shawls. Your yarn is perfect for it...long repeats! And whatever bit you also bit me...I am on a shawl binge for months now...also purging my stash (2013 resolution) and learning lace and now charts. Now that being said, if I had to choose one of your picks, I'd do the 3S as well...show us your finished work!


Oooooooooh...just checked out this pattern is it's amazing and now on my *to do* list! Thanks for sharing that. I do have some rainbow colored Mini Mochi...oh man! I really DO try to only have a couple of projects OTN at one time and I'm now up to 4! AND the new yarn hasn't landed yet!!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> The yarn is beautiful. Thank you for the link, I went to Amazon and put it on my wish list. Could you tell me if the yarn is soft? I would like to order it to make my mom a neckwarmer but so many of the yarns are too scratchy to use for her.


I'll be happy to report on the soft/squishy/scratchy-or-not situation ASAP!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I've been going on now for so long about my stash reducing, about how I don't buy yarn unless it's for something specific, etc., etc.
> 
> But...I couldn't resist this! I ordered it on a whim and now I have to figure out what to do with it! I think I'll be good if I can have a pattern in hand by the time that it gets here.
> 
> It's a wool/nylon blend 400m/440y....what do you all think? I'm thinking something shawl-y.


Ooooh, gorgeous! Good! Good! Good! PLEASE post whatever you make with it, and I do hope it will be a shawl.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

grannyknitter said:


> Beautiful yarn! I didn't know you could buy yarn through Amazon - now I have yet another source to look at and drool over the yarn. Good luck with whatever project you choose and don't forget to post a picture of it when you're finished!


I've gotten yarn from Amazon quite a few times. However, I always *do* check other sources because sometimes, it's more expensive on Amazon. But it IS usually less expensive.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

knitcrazymomof6 said:


> The Boneyard shawl looks really pretty with multicolored yarn. I just finished one with plymouth Gina yarn very pretty. You can find the pattern on Ravelry.


oh man! This is ALSO a lovely pattern! This is perfect for a multicolored yarn. *sigh* On my list now!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Grandma Jan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Old Hippie - What brand and colorway is the yarn? It's gorgeous and I've been looking for something to knit up a scarf for a friend's Feb 10th birthday!
> ...


I'm also an old hippie. Can I join the club?


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Robin Redhead said:


> Love the yarn. The 3S shawl is my choice, too.
> 
> Although I belong to Ravelry, I don't know how to find other patterns with that yarn. Do I just look up sock yarn patterns?
> Thanks~


This is what I do...go to the pattern tab and click pattern browser & advanced search.

Then look to the categories on the left...to find the 3 shawl patterns I listed earlier I ticked the following boxes...

Has photo - yes
Craft - knitting
Availability - free

I skipped Categories, Attributes, Gender/Age/Size/Fit

Then to...

Weight - light fingering/3ply
Yardage - 300 - 450 yards

All that brought me to 223 patterns. There were socks, cowls, shawls, fingerless gloves, some baby patterns included, but it was from this search that I found the 3 patterns that I listed.

It's easy peasy!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

1artist said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so I went into ravelry to do an advanced search. Here's what I've come up with...
> ...


This one is really pretty too! Another for my list....thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It's lovely and I agree a wingspan would look great in this yarn.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

fstknitter said:


> The question is... What would you wear....socks or shawl. You have to be committed because anyone who sees your finished product will snag it. It has to be something YOU can't live without


Well, I wear lots of both AND quite a bit of my stuff is snagged by others. However, this was purchased with a gift card that i got for Christmas from work, so it's MINE period!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

debra rochner said:


> I vote for the 3S Shawl, I really like the looks of that, might have to try it too. Also, it's the right amount of yarn for it too. As far as the "Old Hippie" geez, you don't look very old in your picture. Guess it depends what age you deem is an OLD hippie! : )


I'm 57...my avatar photo was from my 55th birthday. It's the cold here in the Midwest...good for preservation!!

As for my hippiedom...I was in San Francisco in the summer of '68 as a 14 year old. I walked the Haight-Ashbury part of town and saw this band do a free concert in Golden Gate Park. Didn't realize until years later that that band was the Grateful Dead!!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> Okay, so I went into ravelry to do an advanced search. Here's what I've come up with...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pour-edith
> 
> ...


GORGEOUS! I vote for the 3S Shawl though Pour Edith is a close call.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Socks but then again I like multi colored socks
Or a nice bright scarf.
ayjay


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

purplelady said:


> I am nOT a shawl mker at all, AT ALL AT ALL, bUT this 3 s one really intrigues me and I would wear it even tho I am usually in sweat shirts.
> { give them class?}


I say GO FOR IT!! Shawls always add a bit of class (and warmth!)


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

lw54n10 said:


> I just made a vow to reduce my stash for this year and even started a club to help me do so. But I went out anyway and bought yarn!!Bad, bad me! Maybe, I was celebrating that I came up with the idea to reduce my stash when I bought the new yarn?I don't know. There's worse ways to falling off the wagon, I suppose. But, I love your colors! I hope you do find something to work on and show us the results! Good luck to reducing your stash and for rewarding yourself for the idea.


Good on you for starting a club for support! I really, really have reduced my stash by SO much in the past 4 years or so. My goddaughter is gobsmacked by the amount of yarn I have now! She was the one who always rolled her eyes at me when I asked for her help putting away huge boxes full of new yarn.

Yup, this was a treat and yes, we need rewards for reducing the stash!!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I think every one of them would look great in that yarn (yummy colors and looks so soft) but I'm sure there are at least 100+ more on Ravelry, etc. that would look equally as good. Oh, what fun to pick out a pattern and get started---keep us posted. I really want to see the way the color ways work out. I don't need any more yarn, but that one is very tempting -- where did you find it?
> ...


Gorgeous colors. Especially in any of the shawls you posted. The hard part now is picking a pattern.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

afoster said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so I went into ravelry to do an advanced search. Here's what I've come up with...
> ...


I really like this one too! Downloaded! Thanks for suggesting it.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

dachsmom said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > dachsmom said:
> ...


That *IS* a drag and I for sure will rewind this before I start knitting. I've been able to "fix" Noro, or at least make it look a little better, cutting the knots and rejoining a bit more gracefully. It's frustrating because I'm not really a matchy-matchy person (you just have to look at my socks to know that!) but in cases like this...I want the colors to flow and not abruptly change!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

cherylann4557 said:


> I totally love the colors and had to just buy one...yes IAM ADDICTED TOO and cant wait to make the 3S shawl!!! I loved that pattern and with that color!!it will be my first shawl and IAM so excited!!! I will be in the hopspital and rehab for the entire month of march so this will be a great take along to work on!!!Thank You so much for your post this morning!! as IT filled what I needed!!!!


oh yay! I'm glad that it all sang to you too! It will be a great project for some down time and you'll have something gorgeous in the end. Be aware though...shawls and shawlettes can be addictive!! I've got 5 completed (whoops, make that 7), 5 that need blocking, with 2 OTN presently and by the end of today, will have another. THEN another when my yarn arrives.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

My husband and just got back from my local yarn shop. The shop is so tiny that there is only room for 3 people, the rest of the shop is exploding with quality yarn. I was slobbering all over place. She has all the latest fashionable yarns, mostly cotton and acrylic. Most people down here crochet and embroider. Where you wonder! Well it is a 7 day drive from the Ontario/New York border. Look on a map of North America and go to the middle of Mexico. Put your finger in the middle of Mexico, 40kms south of Guadalajara, now use a magnifying glass to find Jocotepec at the western edge of the largest lake in Mexico, Lake Chapala,and the only street with diagonal parking, and there you are, and they speak English. What else is so good? The price is about half the cost of Canadian yarns. Are you drooling yet? Ann, ps I didn't need my sweater today as the sun is shining so we had to walk in shady side of the street.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma Jan said:
> ...


You betcha! Just get out your favorite rainbow colored yarn!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

From one old hippie to another, it screams "wingspan" to me as well. You can make it with one skein. The colors would show up so well in a wingspan. Check it out.


----------



## wee Z (May 4, 2011)

I made fingerless gloves and a scarf out of some very 
similar colored yarn.
WeeZ


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

ann-other-knitter said:


> My husband and just got back from my local yarn shop. The shop is so tiny that there is only room for 3 people, the rest of the shop is exploding with quality yarn. I was slobbering all over place. She has all the latest fashionable yarns, mostly cotton and acrylic. Most people down here crochet and embroider. Where you wonder! Well it is a 7 day drive from the Ontario/New York border. Look on a map of North America and go to the middle of Mexico. Put your finger in the middle of Mexico, 40kms south of Guadalajara, now use a magnifying glass to find Jocotepec at the western edge of the largest lake in Mexico, Lake Chapala,and the only street with diagonal parking, and there you are, and they speak English. What else is so good? The price is about half the cost of Canadian yarns. Are you drooling yet? Ann, ps I didn't need my sweater today as the sun is shining so we had to walk in shady side of the street.


Ohmigosh! Color me (a rainbow colored) envious! Particularly today...it's a balmy 25 degrees here today! That shop sounds amazing...would LOVE to browse there.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

It was a tough choice...down to the 3S and the Wingspan...but the 3S won! Thank you all for the wonderful suggestions and the additions to my to-do list.

I'll keep you all apprised as I work on this!

PS...since I decided on the pattern before the yarn got here, I'm technically NOT adding to my stash...I'm just not subtracting from it!


----------



## Laurann (Dec 2, 2011)

Join the goober for rainbows club! It's beautiful and I see a wingspan as well. I think you should have enough if you make it a wingspan scarf by reducing the # of stitches you cast on.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

This yarn looks exactly like what I bought last fall from Herrschers as a lot deal for designer deal that they have in their catalogue. I have been thinking about a shawl for it.


----------



## mwyatt6370 (Dec 28, 2012)

I saw the Greatful Dead In Oklahoma!!!! WOW!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

While I think the 3S pattern is lovely, I wonder if the lace work will show with the multicolor yarn..... I notice in the pictures on Ravelry that the stitch pattern shows up much better when the yarn colors are in the same family.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

afoster said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so I went into ravelry to do an advanced search. Here's what I've come up with...
> ...


This pattern is lovely for either solid colors or multicolored yarn.....


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 3, 2012)

are those jersey cows on your socks? I am a Jersey girl 
transplanted to VA via SC but I love those Cows


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> PS...since I decided on the pattern before the yarn got here, I'm technically NOT adding to my stash...I'm just not subtracting from it!


Oh yeah, right. You're not fooling anyone with THAT old excuse! Stash is stash. Guilty as charged---lock'er up boys! :wink:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

That is beautiful yarn! I stored all 3 potential projects in my Ravelry library. Please post a photo when you complete your project. I love working with a yarn like that-I call them my "happy yarns"!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

The 3S shawl is my favorite of the 3. The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

The dyes in that yarn are gorgeous. Beautiful, beautiful colors. How many skeins did you order. If just the one, it would make a beautiful scarf. I hope you post what you make with it when you are finished. Bet you are chomping at the bit to get started.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > PS...since I decided on the pattern before the yarn got here, I'm technically NOT adding to my stash...I'm just not subtracting from it!
> ...


I just snorted so loud that I scared the cats!! GUILTY!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> The dyes in that yarn are gorgeous. Beautiful, beautiful colors. How many skeins did you order. If just the one, it would make a beautiful scarf. I hope you post what you make with it when you are finished. Bet you are chomping at the bit to get started.


Yup, I just got the one and seriously considered not getting the yarn for my orange socks so I could get 2, but in the end, orange socks won a place in my cart!

And yes, I'm ready to pitch a tent at the back door of the post office to mug my mailman till it gets here!


----------



## wlr (Jan 24, 2013)

Just what I was thinking...


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> Oh yeah, right. You're not fooling anyone with THAT old excuse! Stash is stash. Guilty as charged---lock'er up boys! :wink:


I just snorted so loud that I scared the cats!! GUILTY![/quote]

Cats NEED to be scared occasionally. Don't they just bug you sitting there all serene, disdainful, and aloof (snotty) all the time? "My" cat (actually just borrowed every few days) has decided in her thirteenth year she can come down off her pedastal and be cuddly---now that I'm knitting and she can add her fur into my project! Oh well, what would we do without them? :roll:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Okay, so I went into ravelry to do an advanced search. Here's what I've come up with...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pour-edith
> 
> ...


I like the 3s shawl for this yarn....but that's only my opinion.


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

I vote for the second pattern


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

I also agree on that one


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Beautiful yarn. I vote for the 3s shawl.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > If there's any voting on which pattern whose links you posted, I vote for the 3S Shawl. That one would be perfect for a self-striping yarn such as yours, and has enough yarnovers to make it interesting. The yarn striping and the rows of yarnovers would be complementary, unlike if the yarnovers created designs that would fight with the striping. I really think the result with your yarn would be stunning. The other shawls to my way of thinking/feeling, are "ho-hum" in comparison.
> ...


I'm only on page 2, but thought I'd throw my choice in here too, my pick would also be the 3S! Gorgeous colours in that yarn, I see lots of happy knitting ahead.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

My choice is 3S also. I think it would show the colorways better.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I see wonderful mitts and a hat!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 3, 2012)

ok ok I had to look at the 3s shawl. will be looking for some nice fingering yarn next week. i am hoping i can find some at Michael. i have a hard time ordering on line because i am 
touchy feely about yarn.


----------



## JARF (Oct 22, 2011)

My daughter bought some beautiful yarn similar to yours. She made a gorgeous scarf using the entrelac way of knitting, It turned out spectacular. She received so many compliments on it. She got a couple of skeins for me and I intend to make a tote bag out of the yarn, doing the entrelac way. No matter wht you end up making, it will be a real eye catcher!


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

a shawl would be nice but I would stick to a fairly plaine pattern as you want to bring out the colors not the pattern.That's what I would do..


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful. I recently did a scarf for my DD in a similar color way. Used "Memory Lapse" pattern and it worked up fabulously.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Okay, so I went into ravelry to do an advanced search. Here's what I've come up with...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pour-edith
> 
> ...


Here's another idea from Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/purl-ridge-scarf


----------



## lynnmac (Nov 16, 2011)

I really like the last one. That is the most beautiful yarn. The colors are fabulous. I'm jealous, I couldn't control myself, I'd probably have to have at least half a dozen skeins, just in case. Really whatever you end up making with it will turn our terrific, it can't help but be beautiful. Enjoy and Good Luck with your choice of pattern. Don't forget to send picture when it is completed.
Lynn


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

I LOVE IT!!

From the North West Corner of Iowa
Le Mars


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Gorgeous. Don't blame you for not resisting.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## Pamelaj (Dec 31, 2012)

such pretty colors. Reminds me of Noro Silk Garden yarn


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

What about the Holden shawlette ?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/holden-shawlette


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Wonderful suggestions! I'm such a goober for rainbow colors. I guess that's what I get for being an old hippie.


Maybe a potato chip scarf?


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

knovice knitter said:


> This is one I am making now. It's going well and I, too, am using a rainbow (old hippie) yarn.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/casu-cowl


I love this pattern. Show us your finished work, Please.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

i think all 3 are beautiful, but I think I would make the white. You can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

Love the yarn!!! Wondering how that would look in one of those "Ruanas" that everyone's been talking about? Whichever pattern you choose, it CAN'T turn out 'wrong' with such beautiful yarn!!! (Think I will go seek some out,myself!!! Loving it!!)


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> linzers said:
> 
> 
> > WAIT STOP HOLD EVERYTHING....Hi, Old Hippy..(me too, joined the establishment, but never far from my "roots") ....anyway, before I looked at your 3 choices, "Ecken & Kanten" also a shawlette/scarf jumped out at me. It is an inexpensive buy on Ravelry, fun and fast construction. I made one using Mini Mochi. At the end, you have made 4 connecting triangles, with stripes running on different angles. It is fun and fabulous. It is another one of those "You MADE that?" shawls, and helps you to step out of the box of our beloved, but more conventional shawls. Your yarn is perfect for it...long repeats! And whatever bit you also bit me...I am on a shawl binge for months now...also purging my stash (2013 resolution) and learning lace and now charts. Now that being said, if I had to choose one of your picks, I'd do the 3S as well...show us your finished work!
> ...


I'm so glad you agree!!! This is a fabulous pattern, whatever you decide to do with your yarn we've all been drooling over (old hippies aren't really drooling...yet) keep in mind that long color repeats are necessary for Ecken & Kanten. I would love to see yours whenever it gets done. Do you have any other favorite patterns that are up to old hippy standards? BTW, ever been arrested? tear gassed? I was in college when the kids were killed at Kent State. OMG!


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

It is beautiful...I can see how it was hard to say "no".


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

Whoa!!! $20 for a 4-oz skein??!!! Afraid this is much too rich for my blood...or at least for my WALLET!! LOL...But it sure IS beautiful!! Good luck with it!! Can't wait to see your finished product!! :-D


----------



## vtblume (May 6, 2011)

There is a knit along that is just getting started that uses a similar type yarn (along with a contrasting solid) to make a round shawl. You might have fun with this. Here is the address in case you want to check it out. http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/colorworksbydebi-deborah-tomasello-designs/2436863/76-100#81

Have a blast with what ever you decide to make. Happy yarn shopping to you too!
Leila


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

The colors are beautiful! Maybe a shrug.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> I've been going on now for so long about my stash reducing, about how I don't buy yarn unless it's for something specific, etc., etc.
> 
> But...I couldn't resist this! I ordered it on a whim and now I have to figure out what to do with it! I think I'll be good if I can have a pattern in hand by the time that it gets here.
> 
> It's a wool/nylon blend 400m/440y....what do you all think? I'm thinking something shawl-y.


I have almost finished a lace shawl in Poets sock yarn, which looks similar to this, but different colorway. The pattern is a half circle, starting at the top. Consequently the color stripes are wider at the top, gradually narrowing as the shawl grows in width. I am holding judgement until shawl is finished and blocked, but think it would be more effective (ie more balanced) with a triangle shawl because the wider stripes of color would be at the bottom.


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

OMG...it is beautiful.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Aunt Knitty - the yarn is beautiful!! 
Can't wait to see what you decide on.


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

It looks like my wingspan. I used poems sock and no 9 needles. I made it over sized. It took about a ball and a half. (approximately same yardage as yours.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

The color of the original yarn you posted is GORGEOUS! It is my kind of colorway!
I could see this is a warm cuddly shawl for a friend.
Did I see right on Amazon - $19.95 a skein? Yes, it is 440 yds but WOW!
Would you be able to make a decent sized shawl with one skein? I'm new to knitting again after many years of NOT knitting and I have no idea how much it takes for a decent sized shawl.
Is this the pattern you found?


----------



## Schwarzpb (Jun 25, 2011)

I was thinking Wingspan also! It's beautiful!


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, something definitely shawl-y.


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

That is drop dead gorgeous yarn. The only problem I see with a shawl is that the lace design might disappear with all the color changes. I'm working on the entrelac scarf from Lion brand in their Amazing yarn. I think that scarf would look wonderful in that yarn. Also I think a scarf would be worn more also.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

socks.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I made a triangular crochet scarf from this, (from 1 100gm ball). Here's a photo. The colours are stunning and l get so many comments on it when l wear it! It's such a simple pattern, l can post it if anyone wants it


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Yes, something definitely shawl-y.


What a precious Schnauzer!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> The color of the original yarn you posted is GORGEOUS! It is my kind of colorway!
> I could see this is a warm cuddly shawl for a friend.
> Did I see right on Amazon - $19.95 a skein? Yes, it is 440 yds but WOW!
> Would you be able to make a decent sized shawl with one skein? I'm new to knitting again after many years of NOT knitting and I have no idea how much it takes for a decent sized shawl.
> Is this the pattern you found?


That looks a lot like Ecken & Kanten.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Mine was by Rico superba poems. I got it in lreland for 8.20 for 100gr (420 mtrs). 
http://store.winniethewoolwagon.com/store/search.asp 
Click on sock wools, it's the last pic on p 2


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

My yes -- A shawl would be beautiful----


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I say "good,good,good."

pzoe


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> To me it screams socks!


I vote socks too. Would make 4 prs? Oh so tempting.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

i picked looked at the same yarn at ac moore today! need to go back and use a coupon and get it 50% off! l love it! good for you! (it's not bad, it's investing in your hobby and enrichment.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

If all else fails, you may send it to me! That is beautiful!


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh yeah. You had to buy that. Beautiful!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

I see a wingspan too... would be beautiful!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> I've been going on now for so long about my stash reducing, about how I don't buy yarn unless it's for something specific, etc., etc.
> 
> But...I couldn't resist this! I ordered it on a whim and now I have to figure out what to do with it! I think I'll be good if I can have a pattern in hand by the time that it gets here.
> 
> It's a wool/nylon blend 400m/440y....what do you all think? I'm thinking something shawl-y.


I used a similar yarn in sock weight to make the popular Wingspan scarf. It turned out stunning.


----------



## country nan (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi

the 3s shawl would look great
love the color

country nan


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Gorgeous colors!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I love the 3S shawl for this yarn! You did good! )


----------



## martygunnoe (Dec 23, 2012)

Where is pattern for 3S shawl?


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Okay, so I went into ravelry to do an advanced search. Here's what I've come up with...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pour-edith
> 
> ...


I vote for the 2nd set of patterns, for the shawl-scarves that start out in front, wrap around the back, and come forward to a loose knot.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

From one old hippie to another....... Good Going! Love the yarn and can't decide between your last two pattern choices..... Whatever you make... it will be gorgeous... I like the nice long color runs... I'm on the same kick right now... Lace shawls, scarves, shrugs... I just want to knit lace.


----------



## Dianeks2 (Apr 19, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I've been going on now for so long about my stash reducing, about how I don't buy yarn unless it's for something specific, etc., etc.
> 
> But...I couldn't resist this! I ordered it on a whim and now I have to figure out what to do with it! I think I'll be good if I can have a pattern in hand by the time that it gets here.
> 
> It's a wool/nylon blend 400m/440y....what do you all think? I'm thinking something shawl-y.


I bought some yarn similar to that for the Winter Mirage shawl for the lace class that dragonflylace is putting on.


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> I've been going on now for so long about my stash reducing, about how I don't buy yarn unless it's for something specific, etc., etc.
> 
> But...I couldn't resist this! I ordered it on a whim and now I have to figure out what to do with it! I think I'll be good if I can have a pattern in hand by the time that it gets here.
> 
> It's a wool/nylon blend 400m/440y....what do you all think? I'm thinking something shawl-y.


Oooo! It's beautiful. How about the Wingspan scarf/shawl?


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

OK, since you like colors, how about an entrelac poncho? Or entrelac fingerless hand mitts? Something entrelac. Also good for using stash. BTW colors are beautiful!!!


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

Definitely a Wingspan!! I've got some Amazing here saying that to me! Love the color way you chose.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

OK, now you are bad. I did not know about the Amazon site. :-( Now there is another place I have to avoid until I work down the stash.



AuntKnitty said:


> Grandma Jan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Old Hippie - What brand and colorway is the yarn? It's gorgeous and I've been looking for something to knit up a scarf for a friend's Feb 10th birthday!
> ...


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Outstanding colors!


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Wingspan shawl for sure

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2


----------



## claireberthiaume (Mar 1, 2011)

What is the 3s shawl pattern you all are raving about? Claire from Ma.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

bethshangirl said:


> Mine was by Rico superba poems. I got it in lreland for 8.20 for 100gr (420 mtrs).
> http://store.winniethewoolwagon.com/store/search.asp
> Click on sock wools, it's the last pic on p 2


From another old hippie


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> The color of the original yarn you posted is GORGEOUS! It is my kind of colorway!
> I could see this is a warm cuddly shawl for a friend.
> Did I see right on Amazon - $19.95 a skein? Yes, it is 440 yds but WOW!
> Would you be able to make a decent sized shawl with one skein? I'm new to knitting again after many years of NOT knitting and I have no idea how much it takes for a decent sized shawl.
> Is this the pattern you found?


My post just before this one shows the same wool by Rico .lt took one skein to crochet' this trianglular scarf, and cost 8.50


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

martygunnoe said:


> Where is pattern for 3S shawl?


It's here...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/3s-shawl


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

3mom said:


> OK, since you like colors, how about an entrelac poncho? Or entrelac fingerless hand mitts? Something entrelac. Also good for using stash. BTW colors are beautiful!!!


I've never tried entrelac...I guess that goes on my *to learn* list!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Aunt Nay said:


> OK, now you are bad. I did not know about the Amazon site. :-( Now there is another place I have to avoid until I work down the stash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry!! (No, I'm not!) :lol:


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

claireberthiaume said:


> What is the 3s shawl pattern you all are raving about? Claire from Ma.


It's been posted here a few times and you can find it on ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/3s-shawl


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> bethshangirl said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was by Rico superba poems. I got it in lreland for 8.20 for 100gr (420 mtrs).
> ...


That is so so pretty bethshangirl! Would you be willing to share the pattern for that?


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Gorgeous , bethshangirl, simply GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If it is not a wool yarn I want to try it too.
bets


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

How about knitting a nice vest?


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

AuntKnitty said:


> bethshangirl said:
> 
> 
> > bethshangirl said:
> ...


The simple pattern for this is already posted on "pictures" under the title Crochet triangle scarf in Rico superba poems, + another version of it in Noro yarn with curly bobbly fringe added. The yarn is mostly wool with a bit of nylon, as it's a sock wool, but l'm assuming it's the same as AuntKnitty's original.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

AuntKnitty said:


> bethshangirl said:
> 
> 
> > bethshangirl said:
> ...


The simple pattern for this is already posted on "pictures" under the title Crochet triangle scarf in Rico superba poems, + another version of it in Noro yarn with curly bobbly fringe added. The yarn is mostly wool with a bit of nylon, as it's a sock wool, but l'm assuming it's the same as AuntKnitty's original.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Oops! What happened there? Must have touched it twice! I m still very new at this, ls it possible to delete if this happens?


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Bethshangirl...you have some time to go back to "Edit" but the most you can do is delete the words and not the whole post.


----------



## HelenF (Sep 30, 2012)

This is a nice shawl pattern that I want to do, I think your yarn will work very well

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/prism-shawl


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

HelenF said:


> This is a nice shawl pattern that I want to do, I think your yarn will work very well
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/prism-shawl


That's a lovely pattern...I've downloaded that now too!


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I think every one of them would look great in that yarn (yummy colors and looks so soft) but I'm sure there are at least 100+ more on Ravelry, etc. that would look equally as good. Oh, what fun to pick out a pattern and get started---keep us posted. I really want to see the way the color ways work out. I don't need any more yarn, but that one is very tempting -- where did you find it?
> ...


Oh; Yummy, what beautiful colors. I would love that made up in anything. Anxious to see your finished project what ever you decide.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I just love the color you chose. Mittens and matching hat?


AuntKnitty said:


> I've been going on now for so long about my stash reducing, about how I don't buy yarn unless it's for something specific, etc., etc.
> 
> But...I couldn't resist this! I ordered it on a whim and now I have to figure out what to do with it! I think I'll be good if I can have a pattern in hand by the time that it gets here.
> 
> It's a wool/nylon blend 400m/440y....what do you all think? I'm thinking something shawl-y.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> :thumbup: I think I may have earned my P.B.I. badge for the day! (Professional Bad Influence). I do hope this yarn gets here in the next day or so or I'm going to have to break out some other self-striping yarn to start the 3S in anticipation!!


You are so right. You have successfully lead me astray. I have been doing extremely will with finishing projects and using up my stash.

Yesterday I was at Spotlight for fabric and could not help myself. I checked out the yarn that was on sale. I saw a lovely sequined acrylic and because I could not think of a current pattern to use it in I left without it. So far I am being good. Then I saw the Pour Edith pattern and knew the yarn was _perfect_ for it.  I have been back and purchased it.

I also saw yarn that would knit up beautifully in the Wirbel scarf. I did not buy it but the temptation is getting stronger.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wirbel

I love it when people share their lovely discoveries and I get to try something new. You can lead me astray again. :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oooooh, yeh!! Don't know what you'd knit with it but it's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbup: I think I may have earned my P.B.I. badge for the day! (Professional Bad Influence). I do hope this yarn gets here in the next day or so or I'm going to have to break out some other self-striping yarn to start the 3S in anticipation!!
> ...


 :thumbup: I do like the Wirbel too. You had me drooling a bit with the sequin yarn! What color is it?


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't what you plan to do with it, but I love the colors and I can understand why you felt compelled to buy it.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

It looks similar to Knitpicks "Chroma" worsted weight. I used it to make some tote bags that I felted. The color changes are really great when felted, but Chroma (a wool and nylon mix) only shrinks one way, so if you decide to do this, try it out first.

Also, I made a potato chip scarf in the Chroma fingering weight, which is more like what you have, I think, and the scarf took about 400 yds and came out really beautiful. It was fun to make and entertaining to see what color would show up next. I'm really enjoying wearing the scarf, it goes with anything.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

It looks similar to Knitpicks "Chroma" worsted weight. I used it to make some tote bags that I felted. The color changes are really great when felted, but Chroma (a wool and nylon mix) only shrinks one way, so if you decide to do this, try it out first.

Also, I made a potato chip scarf in the Chroma fingering weight, which is more like what you have, I think, and the scarf took about 400 yds and came out really beautiful. It was fun to make and entertaining to see what color would show up next. I'm really enjoying wearing the scarf, it goes with anything.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

gorgeous yarn! With all the other great suggestions, consider also just the plain potato chip scarf, which would show off those colors with a bang!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > CathyAnn said:
> ...


The colour range is non hippie single tone and mutted. I went for a safe beige to cream blend. I thought the sequins would show up a bit more. The other yarn I liked had some colours that are similar to the yarn you bought which I am being drawn to. Although, the mauve to purple blend in the dusty shades is also calling me. Could be another two projects coming up. :-D


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

That Wirbel is enough to make anyone's mouth water! Now I'm hooked. We are all, not bad, just devoted!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO!! The yarn came in today! *doing the happy Snoopy dance*

The colors are so much more intense than the photo...the pink is actually a magenta; all the colors are deeper. 

Someone asked about the scratchy factor...it is so, so soft and smooshy. After i take care of some business today, I'm going to rewind it into a ball to see if there are any knots and will report back.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO!! The yarn came in today! *doing the happy Snoopy dance*
> 
> The colors are so much more intense than the photo...the pink is actually a magenta; all the colors are deeper.
> 
> Someone asked about the scratchy factor...it is so, so soft and smooshy. After i take care of some business today, I'm going to rewind it into a ball to see if there are any knots and will report back.


Remember to wind the yarn gently, so that the resulting ball is soft and squishy. You don't want to stretch the yarn.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

https://www.littleknits.com/products.php?cat=1315.

check out this sale on silk cotton blend from interweave knits!!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

LadyElle said:


> https://www.littleknits.com/products.php?cat=1315.
> 
> check out this sale on silk cotton blend from interweave knits!!


Oh dear. I want, I want so bad. :?


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

LesleighAnne said:


> LadyElle said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.littleknits.com/products.php?cat=1315.
> ...


I know ... yummy!!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 3, 2012)

I just ordered some cotton fingering yarn in tourquoise (SP?) couldn't resist trying this pattern. So now i will have to go to Walmart and pick up another storage bin!!
But i will finish my fuzzy afgan first I promise.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, I've just gotten done winding the ball and didn't find one knot! After i have a bite to eat, I'm casting on the 3S with my lovely, soft, squishy yarn!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Eager to hear how it goes and the PIX !!!!!

glad the no knots yarn....


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> Well, I've just gotten done winding the ball and didn't find one knot! After i have a bite to eat, I'm casting on the 3S with my lovely, soft, squishy yarn!


Have a great night. You are been so patient, and entertained us while you waited. You deserve some fun!


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

3S!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Majority rules, it definitely needs to be a shawl. The colorways should be magnificent. Pick a simple pattern, you don't want to take away from the gorgeous colors.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

I am sure it will be stunning!! Work in progress pics would be wonderful to see.


----------



## ncurles (Apr 18, 2011)

Absolutely GORGEOUS...either a wingspan shawl, or possbily the inside of a spectra shawl by Stephen West. I'm currently working on one with noro sock and the colors are similar, however, yours are much more vibrant. Have FUN!


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Your yarn reminded me that I had beautiful bamboo yarn in my stash. I am halfway through the 3S shawl


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Well...It turns out that I'm not liking this yarn so much. The colors are more intense and I like that, but there's a preponderance of the magenta/pink and very little of anything else. My other concern is that by the time I get to the outer edges, the other colors won't even span 1 row. This yarn will be muuuuuuuuuch better for me as socks. And hey, who doesn't want socks that are so soft that they feel like cashmere?!

That all being said, I DO absolutely LOVE the yarn that I found in my stash to start the 3S while waiting for this yarn to land! SO yes, there IS a 3S Shawl in my future AND yummy soft socks!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Both of these are very pretty! 

I have only very occasionally seen a yarn described with details about the length of the color changes. I know there is no standard, but it would handy to know if the color change is longer and suitable for shawls, for example, or shorter and suitable for socks. At least it would give you an idea. I bought the Chroma from Knitpicks for mittens, but the color length is so long on some colors that I ended up with a one-color mitten. It turned out to be great for felted bags! I love working with it, but it wasn't really what I wanted at the time. Wonder how they could do this so you would have an idea of what you are getting?


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Both of these are very pretty!
> 
> I have only very occasionally seen a yarn described with details about the length of the color changes. I know there is no standard, but it would handy to know if the color change is longer and suitable for shawls, for example, or shorter and suitable for socks. At least it would give you an idea. I bought the Chroma from Knitpicks for mittens, but the color length is so long on some colors that I ended up with a one-color mitten. It turned out to be great for felted bags! I love working with it, but it wasn't really what I wanted at the time. Wonder how they could do this so you would have an idea of what you are getting?


I agree. The repeats in the Lang will be great for socks. I too, wish there were more of an industry standard for that. I'll tuck it into my memory that the Chroma has repeats long enough for shawls.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Both of these are very pretty!
> 
> I have only very occasionally seen a yarn described with details about the length of the color changes. I know there is no standard, but it would handy to know if the color change is longer and suitable for shawls, for example, or shorter and suitable for socks. At least it would give you an idea. I bought the Chroma from Knitpicks for mittens, but the color length is so long on some colors that I ended up with a one-color mitten. It turned out to be great for felted bags! I love working with it, but it wasn't really what I wanted at the time. Wonder how they could do this so you would have an idea of what you are getting?


That might explain why my grandkids have (purchased) socks that the same pair don't match each other at all. My DIL loves them because if washing machine or dryer eats one, she can always find something to make a pair.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Well...It turns out that I'm not liking this yarn so much. The colors are more intense and I like that, but there's a preponderance of the magenta/pink and very little of anything else. My other concern is that by the time I get to the outer edges, the other colors won't even span 1 row. This yarn will be muuuuuuuuuch better for me as socks. And hey, who doesn't want socks that are so soft that they feel like cashmere?!
> 
> That all being said, I DO absolutely LOVE the yarn that I found in my stash to start the 3S while waiting for this yarn to land! SO yes, there IS a 3S Shawl in my future AND yummy soft socks!


My goodness you are a fast knitter!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> Well...It turns out that I'm not liking this yarn so much. The colors are more intense and I like that, but there's a preponderance of the magenta/pink and very little of anything else. My other concern is that by the time I get to the outer edges, the other colors won't even span 1 row. This yarn will be muuuuuuuuuch better for me as socks. And hey, who doesn't want socks that are so soft that they feel like cashmere?!
> 
> That all being said, I DO absolutely LOVE the yarn that I found in my stash to start the 3S while waiting for this yarn to land! SO yes, there IS a 3S Shawl in my future AND yummy soft socks!


They are both beautiful. Your stitching is so amazingly even-tensioned. Very profficient craftsperson.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Wonderful suggestions! I'm such a goober for rainbow colors. I guess that's what I get for being an old hippie.


You go girl!! May Hippies live forever!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:-D Lovely yarn. Very similiar to one I picked up recently, 2 balls, and am using as the top and bottom of a bee stitch blanket for my bed. The main part is white with a ball at either end. What I have done so far is lovely but it will take me a long time to do as it is being done between other projects.


----------

